# Any success for ladies 40+ (low AMH and high FSH) shall I go for CRGH or ARGC



## RosaYellow (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies 40+ 
(Sorry I try to focus 40+  as is when the fertility really decreases) 

Well after completing Uni, getting a job, travelling and marriage at a mature age (38!) the final step..babies is taking longer than expected. 

I need your help and advice on what to do. Me 40, AMH 4.5 and FSH 15..... Husband 35 all working well. 
I got pregnant naturally last year but unfortunately after 7 weeks I had a miscarriage.

In May 2014 I had  IVF with PGS testing (all chromosomal abnormal) therefore, no transfer. 

Now, looking to change clinic and have IVF without PGS (array).  I really don’t know which clinic to go for CRGH or ARGC. Please can you advise me on the following: 
1)	Have you been successful CRGH or ARGC? 
2)	Ladies 40+ have you managed to have a successful pregnancy without PGS Array testing. 
3)	What have you done to lower your FSH ? 

Thanks all for your help!!! and I’ll contribute as much as possible to this website to ensure that this information is useful to all the ladies that may have the same queries.  
Keeping positive attitude


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

You could also try Dr Gorgy at the Fertility Academy (that is were I have had treatment). I have not yet had success at the age of 40 +, but  have frozen embies. I am not planning on doing PGS. I have never done this. IVF successful at the age of 38. I have heard mixed things about PGS, some studies seem to indicate that embies may have the ability to repair themselves  early on. Recommend  angus castus and high quality chinese herbs and to lower FSH and improve ovarian response. some clinics have also started using growth hormone (sorry can't remember the name)- suppoesed to be good for us older ladies. If I were to cycle again I would certainly look into this
Good luck
Bx


----------



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Rosa Yellow I am sorry I dont have anything positive to share im not giving up yet though.
I have had 2 unsucessful  cycles at crgh. And spent close to £26,000 so far.
1st cycle was mmc at 8 weeks ( we didnt do pgs as were talked out of it at crgh)
2nd cycle pgs testing all 3 blastocysts abnormal. 

I am going to go again for 2-3 cycles till I get a batch of 10 5 day blasts and do PGS. I am not interested in playing russian roulette with not testing not at my age. I am thinking of changing to ARGC as I am hoping the monitoring and military style that everyone talks about will help to maximise egg number 

. I wasnt happy with CRGH tbh I found it too laid back ( but really I think they are just too busy) the monitoring is not enough and it seems to be factory like ... a one shoe fits all ..dont know how experienced they are with older ladies ... I could be wrong just the impression I got.


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Rosa,

I went with the ARGC simply because their statistics were the best.  I was fairly happy with them although I had 2 unsuccessful cycles. My only complaint is the fact that they advise against taking DHEA which I find to be very narrow minded, especially as most other clinics recommend it.  Any way after 2 unsuccessful cycles with them I decided to ignore their advice and started taking DHEA in preparation for my 3rd and final cycle - I felt I had nothing to loose. My AFC improved from 6 to 13 after 1 month and my FSH went from over 10 to under 5 and I actually felt 'fertile' again (blood tests confirmed ovulation). After 4 months of taking DHEA (plus some other supplements and a healthy diet) my 3rd IVF got cancelled by ARGC for the second month in a row (for complicated reasons) but I fell pregnant that same month! I am due in a few weeks. Just wanted to share my experience. Good luck, C x


----------



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow Chickaboo thats a very enlightening story!!

I have just started on the Dhea too am really hoping it helps.. How do ARGC know you  are taking the DHEA ?
Can I ask you how much you were taking ?


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Hanjobee,

The ARGC have no way of knowing if you are taking it! I started on 75mg a day micronised but got my levels checked at the GP and they were too high so went down to 50mg/day. I recommend getting levels checked as it can have a negative effect on fertility if too high. Hope that helps.
C x


----------



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Chick
I am taking 50 mg a day as crgh were like yes you can take it they didnt offer a test or tell me how much to take or even suggest it after 2 cycles were all abnormal embryos !!

So can the GP check this?  Would they be testing testosterone on days 1-2? 

I see ARGC on 25/9 for first appointment and was thinking of taking 25mg on the week before I see them and not telling them I am taking it.!!


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

My friend went with the ARGC and she thinks they did an amazing job. She'd had failed cycles and miscarriages on the NHS but it worked first time with the ARGC, although she did end up paying more than expected. She says it was worth it though. She wants me to go with them if my NHS round fails.


----------

